# Hpi?



## Lynda Wetter (Jan 26, 2013)

CC, fever,sore throat, headache
Can I keep fever as CC and do the following...
Sore throat = quality & location???
headache = associated signs and symptoms???

started 3 days ago, took OTC meds with no resolution...I know this is duration and modifying factors.

So could I give this 4+ HPI elements?

Thanks for any and all advice.


----------



## btadlock1 (Jan 26, 2013)

AlwaysSunny said:


> CC, fever,sore throat, headache
> Can I keep fever as CC and do the following...
> Sore throat = quality & location???
> headache = associated signs and symptoms???
> ...



Sore throat can either be quality or location - not both. I only count 2 HPI, no matter how you slice it. Sorry, but this HPI is definitely brief. Hope that helps!


----------



## Lynda Wetter (Jan 26, 2013)

Do you agree with the modifying factors and duration?


----------



## btadlock1 (Jan 26, 2013)

AlwaysSunny said:


> Do you agree with the modifying factors and duration?



I missed that part...my bad! Yes...extended HPI, then. Sorry!


----------



## Lynda Wetter (Jan 27, 2013)

btadlock1 said:


> I missed that part...my bad! Yes...extended HPI, then. Sorry!



Thanks!! Thought I was going crazy thinking "man I'm really off"!!!


----------



## parker777 (Feb 10, 2013)

I say you have three elements.  

CC: fever
associated symptoms:  sore throat and headache
duration: started 3 days ago
modifying factors: took OTC meds with no resolution


----------



## btadlock1 (Feb 10, 2013)

parker777 said:


> I say you have three elements.
> 
> CC: fever
> associated symptoms:  sore throat and headache
> ...



I agree with all of that, except that I would give credit for another element - either location or quality, for "sore throat". Although it is technically an associated symptom, there's no need to lump it in with 'headache', and miss out on the extra HPI element. There's enough here, in my opinion, to support an extended HPI.


----------



## Karolina (Feb 11, 2013)

However, how does the sore throat link to the fever? The fever is neither sore (quality) nor in the throat (location). I am inclined to agree with parker777 - three elements. Or is the fever an associated sign of the sore throat?


----------

